# Twitching, Tremors, Tics or WTF?



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok I will tell what ruined my life. As a child I was really happy, I had just lots of friends and everybody just loved me. I was outside almost whole the time and really social and outgoing kid. Still I was kinda shy, but thats just normal for children. Everything was ok until I got something like 13. Then my life was ruined and I am just so ****ed up now that I don't know If I will ever be simply happy.
Well at something like 13years I started to have something like essential tremors, twitching or Tics on my cheeks. I started get this twitching-moving of the cheek as I am nervous, or lost in situation, or even when I try make a fake smile and the worst I get it after a good laugh. So whole my life I am being aware and trying to hide these cheek tremors from people. I just can't stand up for myself, because I know I will get these twitchings and will look like I want to cry, but I don't. I can't smile or laugh sincerely, because I am always scared and trying to hide these twitchings. I just can't live! Just think how hard is to be a human being and be not able to laugh or smile. I also get sometimes shaky neck and If I am really angry or nervous I get all shaking.
I haven't been yet to doctors about this problem, cause I am kinda scared and I also don't want my parents to know about these my problems. My parents are in hard time now and they are really sensetive people and If they would know that their son is in such pain, they would be really hurt. But I will need to go to doctors sometime really soon, cause I just can't take this life anymore. It's jsut too hard for me to live. And if won't find a way to cure these twiches then I know I won't be ever happy.
All the problems - sweating, SA, Depression, blushing, total not confidence and just everything started because of these twtiches... 
Arghhh sorry for the long post, but has anyone had such problem? Is it possible to completely overcome it? Cause if I won't overcome this, I won't be ever happy, self confident and I will never have love in my life. I just know that. :afr


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

Im not really sure my left eye twitches and no one actually notices it and Im very aware of it and that makes it twitch more.
If you find out any good info on twitches please let me know!
Sometimes if I try to relax and use bach remedies I feel a bit better, but it may be the alcohol in it... :?


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah man go to the doctor they can give you a drug for it called a beta-blocker that can help. Or if its something else and you know its something medically wrong with you then at least you will know and be able to explain it. 

I have a friend with a really really bad tick in his face, it goes like every 5 seconds no matter what he is doing. And he is use to it and confident about it so people are comfortable around him.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have really bad heart palpitations and that has made my life really hard. Waiting to get some tests. Also I have had some twitches all through my muscles only noticable to me for many months and I don't know what's going on. I know it's hard dealing with these health issues. You're not alone. I know I won't be happy until I get the help I need. Hang in there.


----------



## cels (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got hand tremor... sometimes it gets greater, sometimes there is little/none of it, depending on how anxious I am. Those couple of times others have noticed it, they have thought it is amusing... :roll


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I have all of the symptoms you described. 
Things are a lot better now
I have gotten over Sweating & reduced anxiety a lot.
Right now I am focusing on the tremors/tics that I get when in a tight situation.
I can totally relate to the nervous tics when I laugh/smile, the nervous energy that rises up slowly towards the face etc..


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

It's really nice to hear that I am not alone. The thing is that my tics, twitches are really visible not like some of yours. And that really sucks, especially when it's on your face. Striker - your problem seems the same as I have. Have you tried going to doctors about your tremors/tics?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think tics, twitches etc. of the face and head are fairly common with SAD. The reason I think is because that's where people you interact with are looking. If you had to teach surgery where everyone was watching your hands then hand tremors, shaking would come into play. Actually I guess it's not unheard of for some surgeons to develop the yips like some golfers and athletes and have to give up surgery but I digress. 

The problem is the conscious mind is focused on something that should be left up to the subconscious mind. Take a golf swing for instance, you have to practice it consciously until you learn how to do it but then you must leave it up to the subconscious mind once it's learned otherwise if you focus consciously on the movement then it's like trying to relearn the golf swing all over again and the result is not going to be good. That's what happens with the yips which I think are quite similar to tics. But I think I've digressed a little again.

There's one psychological truth that is a factor and that is "that which you resist persists". Easier said than done but not trying to stop the tics should eventually help. Also even though part of the conscious mind is focused on these they are involuntary so anything that helps you to gain some voluntary control over the involuntary movements can help. Voluntarily trying to make them worse(Paradoxical Intention) or exercising the muscles involved to strengthen them may help. Drugs, beta blockers and benzos are helpful I guess. My tic was similar to being startled by a loud noise so what I did was use loud noises to help me gain more control over the startle response and that's what helped me the most. 

Cognitive therapy I think would focus on how bad the consequences of people noticing the tics or twitches really are. That's the underlying fear that drives them.


----------



## justme18 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Be open*

Okay I'm into holistic, total body, mind-body connection medicine which has helped me with my anxiety. When I was on meds I would get this strange buzzing in my foot, which has since gone away. Now however, when i don't excercise and stretch and just sit in front of the computer I get twitches in my arms, eye, nothing abnormal but it still happens to a degree. It also might be from supression, if you close yourself up into a tight little ball (okay I can't think of a better way to explain this) your muscles your whole self tightens up,might result in the twitches, little releases of energy. You may want to open up to your parents, hiding things makes them 100 times worse!! I know this so well! By hiding this you're probably hurting yourself worse, and therefore your parents. Besides, everything usually comes out in the end. I recommend yoga, tai chi, qui chong, meditation, anything that gets your to stetch out, open your body up, and get your energy flowing. (Might want to look into holistic medicine in general diet, sleep, daily routine, etc.) But most importantly don't think you're alone!


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I tried meditation, but I just can't get to it. I am working out thou and from this week I started planing on a good diet and trying to get good sleeps.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I get these types of symptoms as well at times, I think it's one of 2 things. THe first is physical tension. Once your muscles are held in tension for an extended period they will give & that results in twitches. I've also read the psyhcological problems can manefest physically so a stress in the mind may show up as a cheek with tremors in it. Exercise is great for releasing pent of up stress/energy. Other than that I don't know the answer, I meditate as well


----------



## colin1717 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Help!!*

Hi, i'd just like to respond and let you know that I have exactly the same problem as you. like i mean EXACTLY!! i thought i was the only one so i typed it into google and your thread came up. I know its been 2 years nearly since you wrote this but i'd really love to know if you've done anything about it? I'm a 19 year old male student from Dublin, Ireland. I really can't take this problem anymore, its affecting my social life so much, because i know deep down that i am a funny engaging guy and potentially very sociable. when im drunk im fine, and thats why i'm worried it could lead to alcoholism. i'm scared to see a doctor much like you, scared of what my parents will think, because i'm a shy guy but like I said, with family and one on one with my friends im fine. its just when im in big social situations or if i feel everyones watching me. i literally cannot smile and my lips twitch and it looks like im real serious and about to cry. this really sucks! but its good to know i'm not the only one. it would be great if you could reply to this or anyone, i'd love to hear peoples thoughts for help. thanks so much


----------



## peter19 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have exactly the same problem: read my story here: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/tremors-mouth-and-face-twitches-31855/


----------



## hannahmulligan15 (Jan 29, 2011)

youu will be happy, even if people notice, it is not your fault and they will not mind, there are SOOO many people with the same problem, nobody i perfect they all have secrets they do not want Anyone too know and they know they do. and yoour true friends will never mind, y9our personality i what count in friendshiip . i have tics that i do all the time since i was little and it is from being nervous , you need to find away to get rid of your other problems THAT are Causing the tic, (and this might be help , everytime i get a tic i try to get rid of it, but when i do, i get another one. you should try developing a different tic that wont be as noticeable to you or other people, when you are nervous like fidle with your hands instead or just before it comes, try this everytime and it might work after a while )


----------



## Jsme (Jan 17, 2013)

*Could be Benign Essential Tremor*

I'm not a doctor, but it may be related to benign essential tremor. There is The Benign Essential Tremor Foundation that has information. But see a neurologist. They can diagnose you. If it's a tremor, it can be in your hands or your head or travel back-and-forth. I'm not sure about tics, but as I said, may be related. Katherine Hepburn had it. It's mostly in the older population, but there are about 10 mil who have it and some have it so badly that they can't function well in public. Beta Blockers don't always help. In fact, they can just make you dopey and the symptoms could still be there. There is some kind of brain stimulation and I've heard of Botox injections in the back of the neck, but that can be pricey and sounds a little scary. But maybe worth it? Good luck. It's really much more frustrating and even more debilitating than people think. Also, it usually progresses as you age. I keep telling people they should donate to the Essential Tremor Fund to help find a cure! If so many people have it, that's a lot of people who could help find a cure if they donated something!


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

Do any of you guys get this? Last night every few minutes my body - specifically a hand or leg - would twitch. I drank a cup of coffee. Do you think this is why? I keep telling myself I won't drink anymore coffee because I think it exaggerates my anxiety. Sometimes I feel it slips me into a slight psychosis or something, I don't know how to describe it. 

Side note: I had one of the best dreams ever last night, maybe that's a positive side effect?


----------



## twitch00100 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I have the same thing. Here is a video I uploaded to YouTube showing my face twitching.

It sucks so much ( I've had this for 3 yrs


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I used to get the cheek tremors too. My cheek muscles would start quivering when I would try to force myself to myself in situations where I was really uncomfortable. Luckily it doesn't happen much anymore, I used to hate it and it would make me feel even more self-conscious.


----------

